# How can he see her but I don't see him.



## Butterfly6118 (Nov 24, 2015)

My ex is coming to see our daughter . He just picks her up takes her somewhere and brings her back. But I can't stand to see him. We've only been separated a month and a half (this will be is second time seeing her. I was able to avoid him that time ) and I'm still very emotional and so angry at him for all he did to me. But he has every right to see his child. He has done nothing to warrant him not seeing her. I just don't wanna see him AT ALL! Next time he can pick her up and drop her off at my mom's house. But she's at work this time. There is no other person who could do it. He's scared of my sister. She's very out spoken and she would not hesitate to lay a strip into him. If I tell him I don't wanna see him he'll tell me to grow up and get over it . I am in a panic attack over him coming. Please help. My daughter knows he's coming and will very disappointed if I say he's not coming . He's disappointed her enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

How old is your daughter? Can she wait for him safely outside or somewhere out of your sight?


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

OP,
Are you planning to go the remaining years of your daughters adolescence never seeing your ex? I understand pain and I understand the avoidance thereof but perhaps put your daughter ahead of yourself and be cordial to her father, not for his sake but for hers. You are the adult.


----------



## Butterfly6118 (Nov 24, 2015)

My mom is going to drop her off with her dad and bring her home. And no I don't plan to keep doing this but the wounds right now are all to fresh. In time I won't have a problem. Not to mention in a few months the visits won't be as frequent. He tends to weed himself out after a while. He's left 4 times already. This will be the Lasr time. The story is long. For now my mom will be the go BTW with us and our daughter . I have no problems with him seeing her. And when I have healed a little more it won't be a problem. And fingers crossed he will move back to the city 4 hrs away again and we won't really see him anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanielleBennett (Oct 9, 2015)

Have him come to the house and stay in the yard..kiss your daughter and have her walk outside to meet him that way you don't have to speak to him. Or, you could just be civil long enough for him to take your daughter so it doesn't feel awkward for her or upset her in any way. You may just have to get over it, even though I do understand how you feel, I really do. But do not let your daughter suffer and be in the middle of you two, the separation is hard on her too. 

I just saw your update too about your mom helping out with this situation, which may be for the best. Good luck.


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

I understand from this thread and other one that you have panic attacks, etc. I also understand this isn't your first time going through this with him. 

You have a daughter together. You'll be dealing with this, him, whatever, for a long while. May as well buckle up and get started now.


----------

